# Question about Lighting a Cichlid Tank



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello,

What type of lamp do you recommend for a 90 Gallon Mbuna Tank?

I was quite overwhelmed surf-shopping Big Al's Website in terms of the types and jargon used....Metal halide, Incandescent, power compact, T5HO... although I think I know what fluorescent is (if i am guessing correctly this is the same light we have in our basement) 

If I am guessing correctly, since I am looking for a light that will span the 4 feet length of the tank, I am limited to the fluorescent and T5HO types? Is this correct?

I guess my other question would be out of all the sub-types, what would you recommend for an Mbuna Tank, that would somewhat, somehow benefit the fish in some way (if there is such a lamp like that) or at least something the fish would like. Again being overwhelmed with their names and spectrum analysis and K ratings (geeesh, this is like rocket science to me). I am guessing I don't need those bulbs that make reference to REEF and CORAL since I have a freshwater tank? And am I also correct in guessing that I should stay away from the FLORA reference because I don't have any plants in my tank?

What's the difference between the fluorescent and T5HO in terms of showcasing the fish colours, benefits for the fish if any, enjoyment of the fish if at all. 

What K or type should i consider? 

I guess because I am not familiar with lightning I am not phrasing my questions properly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

My first question is what type of lighting are you using now?

I have a 90 gallon African Cichlid tank and I'm using a Hagen Glo T5HO fluorescent light fixture with a Hagen Power-Glo bulb. I used to use a Marineland Double Brite LED fixture which is also a good choice for a fish only cichlid tank.

You just need basic lighting for the type of tank you want to keep. Standard 48 inch fluorescent fixtures use a T8 bulb which uses 32 watts and a T5HO fixture uses a special T5 high output bulb which uses 54 watts. One is obviously much brighter than the other.

Go to Big Al's and talk to one of their Managers about lighting but don't buy anything until you do a little more research.
--
Paul


----------



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Y2KGT. Thanks for your reply.

Right now, I am using the bulb in the picture below, knowing this is for our kitchen. I am guessing this is the fluorescent? and the box says T12 and most of what i see for aquariums are T5 and T8.










The housing I use is what I got from Home Depot that looks like this: http://www.homedepot.ca/product/4-t8-2l-wraparound/908105










I don't know if this is doing damage or harm, not bringing out the best colours of the tank and the fish or if it is bothering the fish at all.

All i know is that when I look at Mbuna tanks whether via pictures or youtube or even live, the colour of the water and fish are not as crisp and clear (HD) as when I watch my tank with the light on.

...and this is why for me (someone new about lighting) would guess that I may need aquarium specific lighting and would like to pick the brains of our Mbuna Keepers who may have gone through the exercise of trial and error to attain the best light for their tank and fish.

Although I can definitely spend some time with LFS Staff, I also know the value of the advise that someone who actually went through the motion and are actually using these lights as opposed to someone who may not know, are saying what they have been told or heard or someone who may simply be up selling (no offence)

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

Let me rephrase the question. 
To anyone who may have a 90 gallon mbuna tank. What type of lighting/bulb do you use to showcase the colour of your cichlids and how crystal clear your water is. Thank you in advance for your input.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I would go with dual t8 or dual t5 or single t5ho. If you want a natural looking colour, get 6500 k bulbs. These options will provide plenty of light to see the fish. There are colour enhancing bulbs and such but I personally hate the look. Something like dual t5ho would be asking for algae in an unplanted tank.

T12 lights are not efficient and not recommended.

If you want a really cheap option, you can get an $18 shop light at home depot that you can hang over the tank. Then get a two pack of 6500k t8 bulbs for about $10 and you are set


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a nice algae covered cichlid tank. When the algae gets all over the rocks and paints them a deep brownish green it makes the tank look more natural. I encourage algae in my cichlid tanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

T12s work fine and are sometimes available cheaply. Light output in the 34W version is about the same as a T8, and in the 40W version, higher. HD used to sell 2 packs of 40W, 6500K tubes for $6. All new fixtures are either T8 or T5. Two T8s, such as in a shop fixture will give you lots of light. While the fish don't care about the light. If you want to have natural looking fish, pay attention to CRI. On the tube in the photo (a Cool White), it is 62, which is very poor. The closer to 100, the better the colour rendition (CRI = Colour Rendition Index). So, while the K value will give you an indication of what the light will look like, relative to natural sunlight which is around 5500K, the CRI will give you an idea as to how well colour will be rendered. If you have a tube around 5000K or 6500K with high CRI you will get a nice colour of light and the colours of the fish will show up. There is a big range in CRI within a single K temp, especially between manufacturers but even with one. Philips has a 5000K used for lighting workspaces that has a nice light but only 82 CRI (this light still grows plants very well). They also have some in the mid to high 90s. Ditto with the 6500K. If you have a double fixture, you could run one of each to cover the spectrum a little better.


----------



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm at HD right now.
Do i get the higher CRI but lower K
Or
Do i get the higher K but lower CRI
Thanks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My personal preference is for the 5000K especially with the higher CRI. You could get one of each if you have a 2 tube fixture. The 5000K also has higher light out put.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

BillD said:


> My personal preference is for the 5000K especially with the higher CRI. You could get one of each if you have a 2 tube fixture. The 5000K also has higher light out put.


+1. One of each will give you a more robust color on your fish.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

check out the specs on the t8 bulbs for phillips


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

on the T8s, the CRI numbers are reversed. unless they still have the Natural Sun tubes. The HiVision are only CRI 82.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have used the 6500 k t8 Phillips bulbs myself and had no problem with them


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There is no problem with the Philips T8 6500K tubes. In my experience the 5000K tubes grow plants better. I also prefer the look of the light, as I find the 65000K alters the green of the plants, and overall, is a little blue. Other will say the 5000K looks yellow, but I don't find it so. Of the two, available now at HD, the 6500K has the higher CRI. That is why it is important to look at the specs. The name of the tube or the K number doesn't tell you everything. To confuse things even more, there are some Cool White tubes with a very high CRI.


----------

